# How Much Beer Do You Drink A Week?



## BEERBOY (6/2/04)

A question for all. 
Because everyone who i have told that i homebrew seems to think that i am some type of out of control drinking machine.
Anyway boys, HOW MUCH DO YOU CONSUME IN A WEEK?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/2/04)

I would say on average I would drink 10-15 UK pints a week (because that is my glass size  ) of my own beer. I would maybe have 5-8 stubbies of commercial beer whilst playing bowls on Thursday nights or out of the work drinks fridge which is open at 5pm every night, is always stacked and is free.
I can tell you the average drinking amount for my 3 week holiday in the "Ol' Dart" over Xmas was roughly 30 pints a week :lol: . I love England!!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Wax (6/2/04)

BEERBOY said:


> everyone who i have told that i homebrew seems to think that i am some type of out of control drinking machine.


 Come on BB. "Everyone" is probably right.

I'm still starting out in this game so I've been forced to get through a carton a week. Just to build my bottle collection  .


----------



## crackers (6/2/04)

well..
when iused buy a carton, it lasted friday to sunday.
now i have homebrew my girlfriend wonders why i cant stockpile.  
i dont drink AS much during the week..but my arms prety easliy twisted.
i would have a guess an average of 2 cartons a week.
sometimes i might just a 1 pint a day.

cheers
crackers


----------



## Gout (6/2/04)

I was have'n a few pints a night...then it must have got close to 8 a night. being a alcho  i thought i better cut down, so over 3 nights i went 1 pint, 1 pot, to nothing..... then 1 pint again. If i can stay with that i would be really happy!!!

just so happens the last 2 pints empty'd the keg so i have 4 empty kegs now. One with stout and one with porter, this should help keep the beer down, but i have 40Lt in secondrys ready to flow hehe and brewing as we speak so maybe my new life wont last long.... poor liver


----------



## Murray (6/2/04)

It varys. I'll have anywhere from 1 to 3 stubbies a weeknight. Weekends it depends what I'm doing as to how much I drink, at least as much as weeknights and often a substantial amount more.


----------



## JasonY (6/2/04)

Anywhere from 15 - 25 pints a week  I do have oncall for work sometimes so the liver gets a 1 week break in every 4.

Kegging has made it worse is something I can confirm, so easy to just pour a pint .... struggling to age my beer.


----------



## Gough (6/2/04)

Well, true confessions time eh fellas  

I'd average about 2 longnecks a night across the week. Some weeknights less, but generally more on the weekends (who am I kidding, always more!), with the occasional glass of red thrown in for good measure. Does this make me a problem child...   :chug: 


Shawn.


----------



## SteveSA (6/2/04)

I hope SWMBO isn't reading this... :unsure: 
At home around 10 English pints per week. At the rub-a-dub equivalent of 8 or 9. Depending on how big the Fri nite is.

Be Warned!! Consumption increases dramatically once you have a keg system installed. :blink: 

Steve


----------



## pioneergangsta (6/2/04)

Well....

I'd say an average of 2 pints a nite, some nights it maybe none but i make up for it  
Saturday night is the big consumer, each sat nite i generally have 8 pints worth of beer.

Cheers


----------



## Gout (6/2/04)

i think my average of 8 pints was excesive then so i really better cut down


----------



## wee stu (6/2/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I would maybe have 5-8 stubbies of commercial beer whilst playing bowls on Thursday nights *or out of the work drinks fridge which is open at 5pm every night, is always stacked and is free*.



Struth Arab, any vacancies at your place? I have the keys to our work fridge and it's well stocked. I know it's well stocked 'cos I stock it  , but she ain't free. Maybe mate's rates, but not free. And really only opens once a fortnight  

I try to lay down a new brew most weeks - about 2.5 cartons. And I never seem to manage too much of a stockpile, but I do get the odd bit of help to drink it.

Try to keep it to 2 longnecks a day, but the third is always a temptation. :blink:


----------



## big d (6/2/04)

you guys are in the little leauge  
come up to the top end where the weather is warm to hot all year round and you can drink from sunup to way late in the evening.
i dont count but i know its way too much  
yep kegs are the go as the missus has no idea what you drink cause theres no empties lying around.

cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (6/2/04)

big d said:


> kegs are the go as the missus has no idea what you drink cause theres no empties lying around.


 Don't the inebriated *full *one's lying about give the game away?
Always do with me. Keen eyed woman my missus!


----------



## big d (6/2/04)

to pissed to notice wee stu.
i may be in trouble once i get this all grain brewing into full swing.
gotta keep the consumption up to have free space in the fermenter.
honest dear its the only way i can learn.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## deebee (6/2/04)

I made a serious effort to lose weight after Christmas - gut hanging over belt - and cut back on beer. Each pint is a mars bar (more for stouts, less for pils etc.) so figure it out. I now keep it to a pint a night on weekdays and up to three a day on the weekend. I like the theory of one drink-free night a week but it doesn't happen often.

PS I lost 6kg in 3 weeks with good diet and walking to work. From fat gut to flat gut!


----------



## wee stu (6/2/04)

That's why I'm not ready for AG adventures, Big D. 

Not big enough to face the consequences!! h34r:


----------



## Snow (6/2/04)

I love you guys! You make me feel much better about the amount I drink - probably around 1 tallie per night on average. Of course if the Reds are playing at Ballymore, then that usually blows the average out of the water!

- Snow


----------



## mick (6/2/04)

Hi,

I would say i fall into the worst catagory...binge drinker, which means no drinking all week but on one night maybe 10 - 15 pints.

But we are not drinking commerical beer which would do us serious damage because of the chemicals.


----------



## Doc (6/2/04)

I start the week with the best intensions of cutting back. 
I start the week with small glasses (300ml) and will have 2-3.
By about mid week if there are still smaller glasses left I'll have maybe 3-4.
By Thursday it is on to the 500ml glasses and about 2.5 of those.
Weekends I lose count.

I have a stressful job alright  

Doc


----------



## GMK (6/2/04)

Ok

I usually have a pint a night on weeknights - a glass of white or red with dinner - hay, i live in the Beutifull Barossa.

Some weeknights i have none - beer as well....

Fri Nights 2- 3 pints, Weekends more - 6 pints a day - start around 3.00pm.

Mind you - i dont drink to get pissed - that is just a by product - i drink because i really enjoy drinking the beer i made.

After all, It's Living Art!


----------



## joecast (6/2/04)

oh, maybe 6-10 stubbies a week. most of that being homebrew. some nights i wont have any at all, but try to make up for it on others  . 
joe

ps. way to go deebee. six kilos is something to be proud of!!


----------



## johnno (6/2/04)

i usually have a grolsch bottle. but not every night. on the weekends it may be 2 or 3.
I drink for the taste and to see how the beer is changing. and to find a recipe i like of course.  
cheers


----------



## big d (6/2/04)

one a night hey johnno.  
reckon a six pack would go down well


----------



## Batz (6/2/04)

OK

I have one small glass every other week :unsure: :unsure: 

And two on the weekends if I am not working :blink: :blink: 

You can always trust the people of the Pilbara h34r: h34r:


----------



## johnno (6/2/04)

now that what i need.
100 of those big ones :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## siiren (7/2/04)

I think I am the same as most in here,
about 2-3 stubbies per night on average.
Sometimes I will go without for a few days, sometimes I will make up for it!
My weakness is on thursday afternoon when me and my mate have our happy 
down on the beach where I usually consume about 1 doz stubs watching the likes walk by up and down here in the 'ol Port Douglas.
The tropics is a nice place to be, I'm sure Batz and Big D are with me here! B)


----------



## fingers (7/2/04)

I don't drink much at all,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,spill most of it.


----------



## Jazman (7/2/04)

At the mo im drinking betwen 2 and 3 stubbies a night but after last years effort when i lost 10 kgs i gotta becareful so when its not so hot its baks to 1 stub a night and the odd night off f#$% i go to find time to drink my port ,wine scotch and bourbon


----------



## big d (7/2/04)

10kg struth jaz thats heaps.dont go overboard mate.
you may end up affecting the taste buds and then you will give up beer and be the next subway star..and doh its a never ending downward spiral on the diet merrygo round and you loose heaps of weight until you stand sideways and no-one can see you and then some poor bystander picks you up and uses you as a toothpick or worse still you could be used as a toothpick for an olive and stuck in a martini.
mmmm think i betta have another beer and to hell with my figure.lost my chick magnetism years ago.

cheers in non weight lose
big d


----------



## BarneyG (9/2/04)

I'm the binge drinking King, I drink absolutely nothing during the working week h34r: 

But come the weekend and I'll easily average 12-14 stubbies a night. :chug:


----------



## wardy (9/2/04)

you guys make me feel a lot better. 

2 long necks a night is my standard quota weekdays, weekend 3+

Can't wait to get to kegging, as you are right, the wife has a keen eye on the empties that amount. If i get too out of hand (>5 longnecks), i am requested to have a "dry week" which is an absolute killer.

Actually gave up drinking for a whole year after an episode that found me half naked with the wife's best friend (can't remember a thing)... the first 2 months were a killer, but after that i felt great and lost a tonne of weight. 

But i truly love beer, and i have now dedicated my lifes efforts into making the very finest beer possible (although not going to well at the moment, as you'll no doubt see me posts requesting HELP).

cheers


----------



## Jazman (9/2/04)

big d but it hot here and dont be suprised if i put 10kg on any way gotto to have a beer or three


----------



## SJW (15/6/07)

One long neck per night. One beer free night per week and a bend every now and then for good measure.

Steve


----------



## Barramundi (15/6/07)

2-3 longnecks a night on average


----------



## brettprevans (15/6/07)

generally dont drink during the week. come the weekend generally about 3-4 longnecks a night and maybe a scotch or 2. 
And you really dont want to know how much I have if Im having a blinder.

I used to have 3-4 month 'dry periods' but I just cant seem to do it anymore. Work is just depressing and frustrating. And of course I have all this great beer staring at me saying 'Drink me. Drink me!'.


----------



## PostModern (15/6/07)

Whoa, way to raise the dead, SJW. Three years between posts in this thread!

For the record, I drink too much of a night. Maybe 3 pints lately... of the Baltic Porter in my sig!!!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/6/07)

2004 - 2007 :blink: big gap, i wonder if people still drink the same amounts

i'm about 2 longnecks a night and more on weekend with an afd thrown in every once in a while

-Phill


----------



## Thommo (15/6/07)

At the moment I'm trying for every day to be an AFD. Probably about 50% succes rate. That seems to be the only way I can do it.

I drink out of a 250ml Heineken glass during the week, and a Pint on weekends. I try for no more than three. If guests come around I give them pilsner glasses so as not to empty the kegs too quick. Doesn't really work though.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## chris.peile (15/6/07)

I go for about 1 long neck per night, every couple of weeks I end with an AFD, and maybe also a heavier day (2-3 long-necks).


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/6/07)

Variable, dependent on weather, mood and supply. My standard drinking glass at home is a UK pint glass and it gets filled 7-15 times a week with my own beer. This doesn't include some excellent homebrewed & exotic commercial stuff once a month with some fellow avid brewers. I'm happy with this volume, but my family Dr is less so.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## SJW (15/6/07)

Was just wondering if drinking habits are changing?


----------



## troywhite (15/6/07)

lol nice post recycling 

For me, generally have about 4 - 5 300ml glasses a night, every night, including weekends.

If I go out or someone comes over on a weekend, then my consumption picks up to and can (usually does) enter double figures (10+ glasses).

If I drink with aspro, then it usually ends up messy.


----------



## FazerPete (15/6/07)

My standard glass is 425ml and I'd have 2 per night except for Tuesday where I'll have 5-6 after playing squash and then 1 AFD on Wednesday to make up for it because I've been half asleep all day at work.


----------



## Franko (15/6/07)

Usually 5-6 schooners a night
A 18 litre keg seems to last 3 days or so at my house

Franko


----------



## Brewer_010 (15/6/07)

Been drinking a fair bit recently, 3 schooners most nights which is nearly double my usual consumption...so this would be 15-20 schooners per week. Must be stressing out.

(might) need to cut it back a bit. No wonder Im brewing something every couple of weeks!


----------



## Steve (15/6/07)

Franko said:


> Usually 5-6 schooners a night
> A 18 litre keg seems to last 3 days or so at my house
> 
> Franko




same here 5-6 schooners a night....double that on weekends. :chug:


----------



## Stuster (15/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> My standard glass is 425ml and I'd have 2 per night except for Tuesday where I'll have 5-6 after playing squash and then 1 AFD on Wednesday to make up for it because I've been half asleep all day at work.



What is it about squash that makes you ruin the exercise afterwards? :lol: 

I drink 3 stubbies on average on weeknights, with a few more on the weekend from time to time. I've been trying to have those 2 AFDs a week, but as Thommo says, sometimes the world conspires to make that impossible.


----------



## FazerPete (15/6/07)

Stuster said:


> What is it about squash that makes you ruin the exercise afterwards? :lol:



I call it my rapid rehydration scheme because squash really makes you sweat.  

Unfortunately science doesn't back me up on this as alcohol deydrates but don't tell the missus that!


----------



## animal_man (15/6/07)

Im currently trying to build up my HB stock so i can have one Long neck a nite. Its hard trying not to drink beers that are only just carbed up, and still green, its bloody hard! Dan murphys will see me through


----------



## Duff (15/6/07)

I don't count. I'm trying to enjoy life in the 30's while I can


----------



## Trent (15/6/07)

I dont drink that much. Anywhere from a longneck in a week to about 6 longnecks in a week. Sometimes I will tie one on, when mates are over, but cause I dont have too many drinking partners round these parts, I only have a beer 2 or 3 nights a week, and usually only a stubby, sometimes a longneck. Shame on me for not drinking enough. When I was a younger tacker, I used to drink a dozen stubbies a night, 5 nights a week. I'm only 31 now, but cant keep up the pace anymore!
I findmy mood really helps things though. If I have some mates over, and we are having a good night, I can drink 8 or 10 schooners and feel fine in the morning. If I am drinking by myself for no apparent reason, 2 schooners and I feel a bit rough in the morning. Go figure.
All the best
Trent


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (15/6/07)

I have been trying to cut down a bit of late. I am doing my best to stick to only one or two cans a week  of course my cans hold 18 litres each :lol: .

\Cheers and "BREW ON :super:


----------



## Steve (15/6/07)

I dont worry how much I drink after reading this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6752515.stm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mckenry (15/6/07)

Ever since I finished my bar, the consumption increased. Too easy to pour a schooner off tap, then when it was getting close to empty I'd fill up again. I learnt from my travels in the north of the UK that you never completely finish your beer until youre ready to leave. Then again, these are the same guys that will fill up the same pint glass >14 times a night, 7 nights a week... :excl: 
So after realising that I was 'topping up' my glass a bit much - I had to give up. Give up counting that is...
At a guess - maybe 4 schooners in total 5 nights a week. Weekends - hmmm not too sure.. At least double it.
Geez a quick count and I'm at 36 schooners a week! :chug: 
Its the satisfaction of brewing that makes me drink..


----------



## Fents (15/6/07)

3-4 pints a night usually.


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/6/07)

Duff said:


> I don't count. I'm trying to enjoy life in the 30's while I can



Don't......or CAN'T, Duff-er?
Has it really got that bad?

Here's a link that might help:
www.aa.org.au

Pete


----------



## Duff (15/6/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Don't......or CAN'T, Duff-er?
> Has it really got that bad?
> 
> Here's a link that might help:
> ...



How did I know you'd pipe up with something? <_< 

Give in Pete. Buy yourself a filter and you too can be turning over your stocks faster as you won't have to let them drop bright to take a nice piccy :lol: 

BM.


----------



## Gerard_M (15/6/07)

I average 2 middies per day, but a few AFD days creep in there too. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/07)

Hahaha!! :lol: This thread's like a confessional box. 

FWIW around 20 pints a week and proud of it. :super: 

Celebrate yer addiction. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## SJW (15/6/07)

You are forgiven my son


----------



## ratchie (15/6/07)

4 or 5 or 6 tallies a night 3%-5%a/v  :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/07)

Forgive me father for I just nicked the Sacramental Sherry. B) 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (15/6/07)

Not as much as i would like but more than my doc thinks is healthy.

Pffffft. What would a Dr know anyway <_< 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## andrewg (15/6/07)

A pint a day - keeps the Dr happy!
cheers
HStB


----------



## ironxmortlock (15/6/07)

I drink 3 stubbies/weeknight and I'll have 4-6 on weekend nights. I guess I should try to squeeze and AFD in there somewhere but it's kind of hard when a drink called beer exists. :beer:


----------



## discoloop (15/6/07)

I guess I polish off about a 24 stubbies a week - but that's much more heavily tilted towards weekends. There's usually an AFD or two in there somewhere.


----------



## matti (15/6/07)

:chug: Too much, too many and then some.


----------



## Wardhog (15/6/07)

3-4 AFDs per week, (Thursdays are 2-3 pints if there's a ready batch), then all hell breaks loose on the weekend.

Looking to rein in the weekends though, the kid-enforced early Sunday mornings are getting too much for me. Over the hill at 33


----------



## KoNG (15/6/07)

My usual week would be
1 day x AFD (force myself, why i dont know.? haha)
1-2 days x 6 Pints
4-5 days x 3 Pints

so on average anywhere from say 20-24 Pints


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/07)

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (15/6/07)

I average 2-4 "glasses" a night. The size of the glass depends on how I'm feeling  

Then there is the odd night where I'll squeeze in 5 I guess, if I'm really enjoying it. Oh and when I go out I guess I'll have a few more than usual...


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/6/07)

Duff said:


> How did I know you'd pipe up with something? <_<



/banter on
Just returning your last volley 



> Give in Pete. Buy yourself a filter and you too can be turning over your stocks faster as you won't have to let them drop bright to take a nice piccy :lol:
> 
> BM.



And the reason for the hurry to consume is? You know, most beers improve with a little age.
Lagering must be unexplored territory in Chez M. 

/banter off
Rgds,
PW

PS What does the first emoticon mean? Looks like someone ate Acid malt.
Can't tell if it's friendly or not. Assuming former.


----------



## KoNG (15/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Warren -



yum, blueberry hefeweizen anyone..??? :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/6/07)

2 AFD's a week they've come back in with a vengence.
Wed-Thurs - 2 or 3 pints. Cut right down.
Fri-Sat - 6 or so pints. Very much down.
Sun - 4-6 pints - Down as well.


----------



## boingk (15/6/07)

I usually don't drink during the 'week', maybe a longie with dinner on the odd occaision. Then Thursday rolls around and I'd say I average around 3 to 4 litres of my own creations before we all hit the town, and a few [3 to 6] beers downtown as well. Sometimes theres a Wednesday or Saturday bash as well - depends whats happening. Yeah, not good for me, but it takes me between 4 and 6 beers to even begin feeling intoxicated!

Damn being six-two and 180lb!


----------



## MVZOOM (15/6/07)

I have at least AFD a week, if not two. During the week, 1 to 2 stbbies a night and a few more in weekends. Generally drink more during summer than winter and less if I'm in training for something. 

Probably should drink less, as I actually do feel more alive in the morning after an AFD, even if I've only had one the night before..!

29 and past it. Oh the humanity.

CHeers - Mike


----------



## bonj (15/6/07)

Generally one 425mL or 570mL glass a night on average.


----------



## InCider (15/6/07)

2 Tallies per man per day.  

And as much as I can during the weekend - 2 or 4 a day if I can manage it. 

I love beer, and only have and AFD if i've been up all night the night before - so that hardly counts!  

InCider.


----------



## Tyred (15/6/07)

Normally one longneck a night. Sometimes more on the weekend when I'm doing quality control.


----------



## milpod (15/6/07)

I'm always tasting,some nights 2-4 7oz glasses a night.

Other times have a session.

Who can tell


----------



## tangent (15/6/07)

probably 5 or 6 pints, maybe a bottle of wine, an after dinner whisky and maybe an after whisky pint, and maybe and after pint whisky... on a Tuesday....
It's all proportionate to how much shit I've had to listen to during the day.


----------



## Mr Bond (15/6/07)

7.5 litres on average


----------



## Adamt (15/6/07)

Quite poor at the moment, during a normal week about 4-6 stubbies, a whole heap more though if I go out somewhere.


----------



## Ross (15/6/07)

2 kegs a week here... But I blame it on customers... I don't drink h34r: 

cheers Ross


----------



## SJW (15/6/07)

> probably 5 or 6 pints, maybe a bottle of wine, an after dinner whisky and maybe an after whisky pint, and maybe and after pint whisky... on a Tuesday....
> It's all proportionate to how much shit I've had to listen to during the day.


Your nuts



> 7.5 litres on average


Your crazy




> 2 kegs a week here... But I blame it on customers... I don't drink


Your reeeeeediculous

And i'm going for another Kolsch


----------



## ironxmortlock (15/6/07)

tangent said:


> It's all proportionate to how much shit I've had to listen to during the day.



LMFAO! Classic line!


----------



## tangent (15/6/07)

I'm not kidding, if it were Dave Gilmore on guitar, I'd probably just have a big glass of wine, but, well... you co-habitants know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tony (15/6/07)

Ross said:


> 2 kegs a week here... But I blame it on customers... I don't drink h34r:
> 
> cheers Ross







???

looks like mine and i empty a 50 liter keg in 4 to 5 weeks

ross......... are you telling fibs?

cheers


----------



## xknifepointx (15/6/07)

3 long necks a night, 3 is the magical number that gets me comfortably pissed


----------



## discoloop (15/6/07)

> I love beer, and only have and AFD if i've been up all night the night before - so that hardly counts! biggrin.gif



AFD? My god - being up all night is my only excuse ever for drinking in the morning!

Edit: For what it's worth - tonight: 1 Coopers Sparkling longneck, 2 of my Englishish Pale Ales, Half a longie of my dark ale and just cracked open another pale. That'll probably do me for tonight!


----------



## redgums500 (15/6/07)

Crumbs !!!! .....And my dear wife thought that this was a beer porn site for alcoholics  
Amazed at the number of members that have 1 or 2 beers on less than 4 nights a week.
4 to 6 pints a night on a regular basis followed by the Red wine, chased with another pint before lights out.
Blame it on the wool market and breeding horses  

cheers 

redgums


----------



## KoNG (16/6/07)

I'd need 7 or so pints before trying to breed with a horse too..!!! :lol:


----------



## redgums500 (16/6/07)

KoNG said:


> I'd need 7 or so pints before trying to breed with a horse too..!!! :lol:




Um yeah and well thanks Kong  I probably could have worded that somewhat better.......!

redgums


----------



## Kingy (16/6/07)

1 afd on monday 1 pint each on tuesday and wednsday before i take the dog for a walk, 3 pints on thursday, around 6-10 on a friday and saturday is usually a 9am start and around 12-15 pints throughout the day. And 2 kilkennys on a sunday morning cures my hangover.

i walk my dog on weeknights and friday night i usually take it for a zigzag with some tunes in my ears. And show him the secret spots to empty his bladder.


----------



## boingk (16/6/07)

Speaking of hangover cures, I think the best one is to have 2 schooners of water before you leave the bar and/or go to bed. Works a treat in my opinion :beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/07)

KoNG said:


> yum, blueberry hefeweizen anyone..??? :lol:



:lol: Subservient Ribena. 

Warren -


----------



## gnewell (16/6/07)

Relax, don't worry, have a homebrew!


----------



## micka (16/6/07)

I average 1-2 a night but on weekends you could easily add another half dozen to a dozen depending on what im doing.


----------



## ForkBoy (16/6/07)

weekdays it's 1 x 325 mL glass, Friday/Saturday it's 2-3 glasses.

that's about where I've found a balance between pleasure and belt size


----------



## microbe (16/6/07)

One tallie most nights sometimes two - some AFD's happen (unplanned)


----------



## Kingy (16/6/07)

ForkBoy said:


> weekdays it's 1 x 325 mL glass, Friday/Saturday it's 2-3 glasses.
> 
> that's about where I've found a balance between pleasure and belt size



thats very wise mate  

i have a schedule as well. Alltho me being a tree climber/lopper my intensity of physical movement will change from week to week depending on what size jobs i have. So when i have a easy week at work i put on weight and when i have a hard week i lose weight.

i dont change my schedule of beer drinking,i just aim to get the bigger jobs that way i dont get to heavy to pull myself up a tree.  

see youve gotta plan around ya beer drinking lol. :huh: I think i do have a problem after reading this :unsure:


----------



## mobrien (16/6/07)

1 x 500mL glass 2-3 times a week, a few more on Fri and Sat nights...

Also started having mid stregth as an option for the waist....

M


----------



## bugwan (16/6/07)

My addiction is the comfortably numb stage. Sometimes it's there after a pint, other times it takes several...

I probably average 2-3 pints per night with an attempt at an alcohol-free day (it hurts to type that) each week. Quite often my alcohol free days involve a pint or two though.

Go figure!


----------



## gundaroo (16/6/07)

for me,4-5 longnecks a night
10 years ago with a longneck for lunch would have been 6-10/day
i am glad i do not shear sheep out in the outback anymore,but the memories are priceless.
hard to keep track when you have the kegs i have found,not that i GAF
cheers


----------



## DJR (16/6/07)

I'd be lucky to finish 3 schooners in a night... then again my beers lately have been averaging 6% ABV

I don't mind, it's nice being able to get a buzz off a schooner, if i drank any more i'd start getting back on the slippery slope of tolerance

Probably about 5L a week i'd say, that makes about 250L a year which is still above the average Aussie consumption of about 110L of beer per year - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...tion_per_capita (Luckily i beat the Czechs as well!)


----------



## xknifepointx (16/6/07)

I just went and bought 3 carlton draught long necks for 11 bucks because my beer is sadly still fermenting.

I hate when I run out of beer and have to wait weeks for new stuff.


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/07)

I'd say on average a longneck a night, and 2-3 longnecks on the weekend.
Try to sneak in a couple of AFD's a week, but you know how it is.

Trying to get back into sharing a bottle o wine with the wife here and there - makes my stock in the garage last longer.


----------



## SJW (24/8/07)

1 longneck per night and maybe a sneaky extra on the weekend.
refer to notes in the "are you an alcoholic" thread.

Steve


----------



## PostModern (24/8/07)

DJR said:


> I'd be lucky to finish 3 schooners in a night... then again my beers lately have been averaging 6% ABV
> 
> I don't mind, it's nice being able to get a buzz off a schooner, if i drank any more i'd start getting back on the slippery slope of tolerance
> 
> Probably about 5L a week i'd say, that makes about 250L a year which is still above the average Aussie consumption of about 110L of beer per year - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...tion_per_capita (Luckily i beat the Czechs as well!)



Those per capita rates include men, women and children, I think. I make up for my three kids and the Mrs helps a little to keep us up there.

Then again, I wonder if our homebrew production is included in those stats? We could probably climb a position or two...


----------



## Maeldric (24/8/07)

On average a schooner a night and 3 or 4 or 10 on the weekends  :beer:


----------



## jimmy01 (24/8/07)

PostModern said:


> Those per capita rates include men, women and children, I think. I make up for my three kids and the Mrs helps a little to keep us up there.



I used to drink my kids share as well PostModern, dedicated as I am to maintaining Oz's position in the world of beer consumption - without doing myself physcial harm,

Unfortunatey they are now grown up and are both big beer drinkers. Proud of my girls as they love good beer including Dad's home brew - though that may have something to do with the price!

Question is where does this place me? I no longer have a "beer consumption trading" arrangement. Do I build up negative credits until grandchilden arrive? And how does this effect global warming?

I'll have a beer whilst I ponder my situation.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Muggus (24/8/07)

Really depends on the day i've had, which probably isn't a good sign, but generally from 2-4 brews a weeknight, and 6+ on weekends.
Probably works out to be a case a week.


----------



## tangent (24/8/07)

i don't drink anywhere near enough beer in the winter. i'm not big on big stouts and the like, so i switch to red wine or whisky.


----------



## Tyred (24/8/07)

I appear to have changed my drinking habits recently. Due to having to pick up kids after they finish work on Thursday night and intermittent shopping (my wife insists I go, maybe because I'm the only person in the house with a license) on Wednesday night, I've been having two AFD's per week. Still, with the case swap I'm more than making up for that on the weekend.


----------



## Jazzafish (25/8/07)

Depends what I have on tap... when I brew some new creation I may have a litre of it at night. 

I'd average 3 to 5 litres a week though... Last few weeks have been 2 to 3 litres though.


----------



## braufrau (25/8/07)

xknifepointx said:


> I just went and bought 3 carlton draught long necks for 11 bucks because my beer is sadly still fermenting.
> 
> I hate when I run out of beer and have to wait weeks for new stuff.



You need to learn to shedule your brewing based on your consumption!


----------



## Uncle Fester (25/8/07)

braufrau said:


> You need to learn to shedule your brewing based on your consumption!




Mind you, after 3 longnecks of Carlton Shaught the next batch of your own brew will taste oh-so much better!


----------



## troywhite (25/8/07)

SJW said:


> refer to notes in the "are you an alcoholic" thread.



LOL I reckon anyone who has to strive for an AFD obviously has a problem  . I reckon just go with the flow.

Resurrected thread again I see and it was you Steve who resurrected it last time 

Had a read of my last post in here in June. 

Since then I have moved over to All Grain and my consumption has doubled. The beer tastes so friggin good that I'll easily knock back about 4 or 5 middies a night. 

Also the job I am in now includes a couple of blokes who really like to knock back the decent beers, so we are often going out at lunch or late in the week for more beers.

Bugger having an AFD after a blinder. Gotta jump right back on that horse I say!!!!


----------



## braufrau (25/8/07)

Uncle Fester said:


> Mind you, after 3 longnecks of Carlton Shaught the next batch of your own brew will taste oh-so much better!




Scoff if you will but I reckon
a few long stubbies of just about anything made in Australia and your own brew will taste better.

There's such a thing as vigneron's palate, I guess there's brewer's palate too.


----------



## domonsura (25/8/07)

I'd have a couple of pints a night, but they are getting up there in the % stakes. If I have something of normal % on the taps, I'm more inclined to get stuck right into it (which is why I brew them a bit higher)


----------



## Mercs Own (25/8/07)

Generally 3 - 4 beers a day the last one being a high alc abbey ale or something Trappist, a glass of white wine and half a bottle of red with dinner. I stopped buying port as it was a good excuse for a night cap!


----------



## Keifer (25/8/07)

Im no longer sticking to my ban thrgouh the week, 0-1-2 longnecks a night.


----------



## new2brew (25/8/07)

Lets see now....

id go close to 9L per week. 4 stubbies a day during the week, then 6 to 8 on a weekend.

Is that too much? beer gut doesnt seem to be getting bigger


----------

